
Pivoting the Business Model - joelg87
http://joelg.info/pivoting-the-business-model
======
asimjalis
Here is my question about pivoting that I've never found a good answer to:
What do you do with your existing customers when you decide to pivot? Wouldn't
some of them be reasonably upset?

~~~
joelg87
That's an interesting question. I think it depends on how drastic the pivot
is. Also, sometimes the fear of pivoting can really hold you back. With my
startup, OnePage, we started as a life-stream and now we allow people to
create an online business card. It was surprising how few people asked where
the life-stream aspect had gone. Would love to hear other people's thoughts on
this.

